# Safari cannot find he Internet Plug-in



## miss.moo (Feb 24, 2009)

I read a lot of reports that are similar to mine, but I can't find the answers you gave them.  I clicked on "watch video."  This was a video re: exercises for the back.  Anyway, a message popped up stating this:  Safari cannot find the internet plug-in.  The page "Video/TV Page has content of MIME type "video/x-ms-asf-plugin", but you don't have a plug-in installed for this MIME type.  A plug-in should be available on this page:  http://www.microsoft.com/windows/mediaplayer/download/default.asp  Do you want to open this page?

I said yes, but this site confused me.  I don't want to download something and have it be the wrong thing to download.  

I got suggestions of updating Flash,  I got suggestions of reinstalling Windows Media Player.  

So far I haven't done anything.  When in doubt, call someone who cares.  I hope I came to the right place.  I almost logged into "Just Answer," until I realized I had been there before about a year ago.  Don't want to go back.


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 24, 2009)

miss.moo said:


> ...  A plug-in should be available on this page:  http://www.microsoft.com/windows/mediaplayer/download/default.asp  Do you want to open this page?
> 
> I said yes, but this site confused me.  I don't want to download something and have it be the wrong thing to download.
> 
> ...


You were directed to Microsoft's *Flip4Mac* download page. The *Flip4Mac* QuickTime codec is the only way for Mac users to view Windows Media content. Microsoft discontinued *Windows Media Player for MacOS X* years ago. You have a choice. You may either download *Flip4Mac* and view the video, or you may refuse to download *Flip4Mac* and not view the video.


----------



## miss.moo (Feb 25, 2009)

Dear Mister Me,
I got to thinking about your reply.  The two choices you gave me, that is, either download Flip4Mac, or do not download Flip4Mac, gave me the impression that if the video is not something I *have* to see, then it is better that I don't download Flip4Mac.  

Therefore, I have chosen not to download Flip4Mac.  Thank you for giving me a quick and uncomplicated answer.  

Sincerely, 
Miss.Moo


----------



## Doctor X (Feb 25, 2009)

*Flip4Mac* and *Perian* are two very good resources.

They will make you happy.

Children will laugh.

You like children . . . do you not?

--J.D.


----------



## miss.moo (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you.  I love children.


----------

